# FITA Field in the US



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

We have one in Mesa, Arizona, last weekend in April, at Usery Mountian Regional Park. The schedule for 2013 is still being a bit tweaked, but the spring FITA will be in April for certain. userymountainarchers.com We love bare bow shooters.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

There are only a handful of FITA fields in the US. I mostly shoot NFAA field rounds to practice and hope to make one of the FITA fields each year, with travel costs and the economy that has been impossible, but the Chicago Bowhunter has a great one. Do a search here and you should find some threads, or check their website. Hope to see you at one, great fun in the field. Gar


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Washington has a FITA Field Championship - scheduled for 10-11 August 2013, so doesn't help as practice for National.

Location will be Evergreen Archers in Spokane WA. They have hosted National FITA Field / Team Trials several times and set up a wicked course.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

So far 

April Arizona (Spring)
June Nationals (Texas)
June North Region (Nebraska, Illinois, Wisconsin and Indiana)
August Washington
September Ohio, Maryland
October Arizona (Fall)
November Florida


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Trevor, just to clarify, the Northern Regional FITA Field is not being held in all those states listed. The Northern Region shoot has been held the past few years at Chicago Bowhunters in Bolingbrook, IL and I'm guessing they will be hosting this event for the Northern Region again this year. The Northern Region consists of OH, MI, IN, IL, WI, MN, and IA (there may be 1 or 2 other states that are part of the Region but I don't recall).

Still in the planning stages, but WI may be hosting a 24 target marked FITA field round 1-day Sun-only event in 2013, coinciding with our 70m FITA OR Qualifier and shoot-off round Sat-only 1 day event. Usually around the first weekend in Aug if looking for another event.

>>-------->


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

wa-prez said:


> Washington has a FITA Field Championship - scheduled for 10-11 August 2013, so doesn't help as practice for National.
> 
> Location will be Evergreen Archers in Spokane WA. They have hosted National FITA Field / Team Trials several times and set up a wicked course.


Yeah baby - guys if you can possibly swing it this is a spectacular course and a truly great group of guys running the shoot - only 2 hours from the house so I will be there. 

Matt


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

On a slightly related note - Is there a domestic supplier of the FITA field 20 cm vertical target?


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

Lancaster has the FITA field 20cm target faces from Maple Leaf. They have all the different FITA field faces.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/maple-leaf-20cm-fita-official-field-target-face.html


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

trevorpowdrell said:


> Lancaster has the FITA field 20cm target faces from Maple Leaf. They have all the different FITA field faces.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/maple-leaf-20cm-fita-official-field-target-face.html


Please show me where I missed it, but I do not see the 20 cm vertical target there nor in their catalogue.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

They sell individual 20cm targets (see previous link) you can then arrange them vertically.


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Trev, June 30, 2013 FITA Field(16 target field course) Lunenberg Sportsmans Club, Lunenburg Mass.See Ya there.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Shot lunenburg this summer it is a very fun course - if I'm back east in July I'll be there again. 

Matt


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There was the Gold Country FITA Field in Nevada City, California. I am not sure if they still have it.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

CHPro said:


> Hey Trevor, just to clarify, the Northern Regional FITA Field is not being held in all those states listed. The Northern Region shoot has been held the past few years at Chicago Bowhunters in Bolingbrook, IL and I'm guessing they will be hosting this event for the Northern Region again this year. The Northern Region consists of OH, MI, IN, IL, WI, MN, and IA (there may be 1 or 2 other states that are part of the Region but I don't recall).
> 
> Still in the planning stages, but WI may be hosting a 24 target marked FITA field round 1-day Sun-only event in 2013, coinciding with our 70m FITA OR Qualifier and shoot-off round Sat-only 1 day event. Usually around the first weekend in Aug if looking for another event.
> 
> >>-------->


That's a big weekend of shooting. At Blackhawk I assume. Keep us posted Jeff.


----------

